# fogger chamber build guide



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

ok so my exo guide fogger seems to be going down well with a few people asking about it so i thought id make a guide 

materials 
1)fogger(ebay 1£ plus 2.50 odd postage)
2)small rub about 3 times taller than the fogger (2-3£)
3)plastic tubing i used a plumbing tube (1-2£)
4)something metalic the same sizeish as the plastic tube/tubes your using 
5)bathroom sealant (any its wont be in contact with your pet) (2.50-5£)


ok first up this is the basic idea behind it and how it works amazing art work i no  the things you can do with paint 










ok here is the product in the flesh as you can see its hard to tell apart from my art :lol2:










ok so building the thing ok get your metalic thing the same size as your selected tubing (i used the end of a hoover:lol2 hold it on the hob for 30 seconds and gently press it into the bottom of your rub till it melts a perfect circle 

ok now push in the plumbing tube like the picture bellow 










now silicone the heck out of it to ensure no leaks then turn it upside down and silicone there as well .The piece of plumbing sticking out the bottom is about the same as the hight from the plastic to the mesh on an exo terra so it sits nicely on top in a corner.Ok kids thats it time for bed whilst the silicone sets it will be ready by morning :2thumb:

have a nice sleep? ok your chamber should now be ready for testing!as you can see when filling you want the water level bellow the tube as shown but also not to deep that no mist is produced.You can play around with the water levels if you have it shallow it produces alot of fog and will fill the viv in seconds,or have it deep and just have a light mist swirling around the viv. 


















ok next up pop your lid on the rub as foggers splash water everywhere! now flip the switch to on and here is the marvellous result 










and that costs me about 10£::gasp: i could have 3 of these for 1 exo terra fooger :lol2: hope this helps you guys and gals :welcome:going to pop mine on a timer to come on for 5-10 mins every 3 or 4 hours this way no harm from the critters touching it plus its easy to fill and you can allways see the water-level 

its also nice and small so is perfect for this size tank rather than buying a huge humidifier


----------



## *Alex* (Jul 15, 2010)

nice one dude looks like a good idea, i think ill be giving it a go soon : victory:

thanks for the guide man.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

would this work with an exo fogger? as mine kept splashing water over my substrate and soaking it


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll let you know m8 I have am exo fogger gonna try it, and also its cheaper to buy the fogger from Hong Kong rather than replacement discs for the exo one lol it fits the exo adapter too


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

might give it a go tomorow as im off work and out and about would mean id have to put a hole in the lid of my aquirium some how, i would really like to use it as it set me back 30 quid

although do you recomend using it in a fire sal set up


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lermy said:


> might give it a go tomorow as im off work and out and about would mean id have to put a hole in the lid of my aquirium some how, i would really like to use it as it set me back 30 quid
> 
> although do you recomend using it in a fire sal set up


i cant really say but it keeps it away from the animal im guessing they require high humidity so i supose this could help you could allways modify my design to your needs ? is there any inlets into the viv for wires etc? could run thin aquarium tubing into it through these have a few and it should work the same all foggers splash water but the lid on the rub means it stays in could allways put the rub in the viv then hide it under moss or something?


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

flexi aquirium tubing could work as i can run it through a hole in the top the tanks lid then sit the container with fogger on top with velcro pads to keep it in place, not enuf room in the tank to house it so needs to go on outside


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lermy said:


> flexi aquirium tubing could work as i can run it through a hole in the top the tanks lid then sit the container with fogger on top with velcro pads to keep it in place, not enuf room in the tank to house it so needs to go on outside


yeah im sure if you had a few it would work not sure how well the mist copes with bends and turns though think it needs a gravity to pull it down could always add an air/bubble pump into the container as well to help force the mist out if you wanted to do it that way should also give the mist a nice swirl effect rather than it just hovering ....i think i may add a pump to mine thinking about it :lol2:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

oh like the ones used on fish tanks that bubble tank ornaments, i just give one away lol owel will try it with out then might buy a new one only 7 quid so not too bad


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lermy said:


> oh like the ones used on fish tanks that bubble tank ornaments, i just give one away lol owel will try it with out then might buy a new one only 7 quid so not too bad


thats a shame lol i might get a reptilefan from ent 20£ but that way i can use it in the summer to cool the tank a bit as well as giving a nice mist effect :no1:


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

it works and dont hardly cost nothing thats a plus in my book


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheers for this. Great guide.


I may add that you should wait 24 hours (not just overnight) with the silicone for it to set properly. Although it appears dry/hard on the outside in a few hours, it takes longer to set on the inside.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd leave it longer than 24 hours, to give the acetic acid vapours time to recede.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

detail3r said:


> I'd leave it longer than 24 hours, to give the acetic acid vapours time to recede.


yea id agree made this a looong time ago on the 1 im using for my hyloxalus viv i used modelling putty


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> ok so my exo guide fogger seems to be going down well with a few people asking about it so i thought id make a guide
> 
> materials
> 1)fogger(ebay 1£ plus 2.50 odd postage)
> ...


Brilliant idea... Will try this too.. 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------

